# Milling Cherry



## Karl_TN (Dec 22, 2018)

Helped a friend mill some cherry log that was bigger than his LT40 could handle at first. Had to use chainsaw on this to get it down to size. I reaLize now how hard milling can be. Hats offer to people on here who do milling for a living. 

Background: Several tree cutting companies bring him really big logs (mostly oak, pecan, hickory and cherry) which are too big for commercial mulching machines. It saves then money since they don't have pay to have it dumped. 

Sadly most of the wood gets turned into firewood or smoking wood because that pays him more than milling work.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 23, 2018)

Wow thats a big tree! Are you keeping any boards?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2018)

Very cool that you got the chance to do some milling for the experience. It's a shame that so many good logs go to landfills or for firewood, but you have to supply what the market offers. If you think a log like that is hard work with a bandsaw mill then you ought to try chainsaw milling a log like that, lol.


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 23, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Wow thats a big tree! Are you keeping any boards?



I got to keep whatever he considered scrap wood which was a lot. Also, he said to come back and take my chainsaw to the other half with several crotches, or else it will become firewood. The big pieces are just too hard on his mill and blades. Hopefully I can get to it before it gets turned into more smoking wood.


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 23, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool that you got the chance to do some milling for the experience. It's a shame that so many good logs go to landfills or for firewood, but you have to supply what the market offers. If you think a log like that is hard work with a bandsaw mill then you ought to try chainsaw milling a log like that, lol.



This would have required a chainsaw mill over 48 inches possibly running two heads. No thanks.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Dec 23, 2018)

Very cool! I can almost smell it from the photos.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 23, 2018)

Below are the scraps that I took home. There are a few bad spots to cut around, but that still leaves me a lot for cutting large plate and platter blanks.



 

 
My cat thinks I pay too much attention to wood.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 23, 2018)

Man, you brought home some nice stuff! Good for you. My cats let me know when I have ignored them for too long as well, lol.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 23, 2018)

Looks great. And the smell of fresh cut cherry is divine. Get the ends coated with wax asap. Just think how hard sawing lumber was before motors. The old guys who did pit sawing were real men.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2018)

Beautiful lumber! Congrats! Great Christmas present! Chuck


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 25, 2018)

Mighty fine “scrap”

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 25, 2018)

David Van Asperen said:


> Mighty fine “scrap”



This was scrap compared to the rest. Monday the sawyer called to see if I wanted to bring my trailer back over to get the other end of he log to take home so it's out of his way. Problem is getting it off my trailer since it's over 40" across and weights over a ton. I'll probably need to cut it on the trailer into turning blanks. There could be worse problems to have.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 26, 2018)

You put that log, on that trailer, and you'll have worse problems! You'll probably need to cut it on the ground and make 2 trips if it weighs over a ton, that trailer 's rated for about 1500 lbs. at the absolute most.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 27, 2018)

Rocky , Thanks for the warning. I might have overestimated the weight a little, but it was just about all my trailer could handle. 

Below is the cherry log on my 6'x10' trailer. Needless to say I'll be using a chainsaw to cut this log up while it's still on the trailer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 27, 2018)

I've got a little 4x8, went to pick up corn from the neighbor a few weeks ago. He was concerned I was going to break it in half with 3 drums. Legitimate concern I've got to admit, I can drop the hitch on the ball with that one, walk to the back and pick it up off the ground, but it's rated for 1000 lbs. 

He figured the 3 drums weighed about 750 tops. Only 6 miles, and I wasn't in a hurry. They're tough, but they do have their limits. 

Good lookin log! If you get @Tony to run up there and give you a hand, he could toss that off the trailer without a problem!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 1, 2019)

Nice big old cherry crotch wood you have there. Looks like a lot of work to me but it should some pretty stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Jan 6, 2019)

Karl_TN said:


> Helped a friend mill some cherry log that was bigger than his LT40 could handle at first. Had to use chainsaw on this to get it down to size. I reaLize now how hard milling can be. Hats offer to people on here who do milling for a living.
> 
> Background: Several tree cutting companies bring him really big logs (mostly oak, pecan, hickory and cherry) which are too big for commercial mulching machines. It saves then money since they don't have pay to have it dumped.
> 
> ...


Super sweet stuff


----------



## Jon66 (Jan 21, 2019)

Very cool score on that too big to handle "scrap"!


----------

